# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Бесплатный безлимитный интернет и скидка на связь 90%. Билайн

## Doctor_RU

Добрый день!

Предлагаю услуги по подключению бесплатных не публичных опций оператора Билайн:

• *Безлимитный* интернет в 2G/3G/4G сетях по всей России. Абонентская плата 0 р.;
• *Безлимитные* звонки на номера Билайн всей России. Абонентская плата 0 р.;
• *Скидка 90%* на абонентскую плату по вашему тарифу сроком на 1 год.

Опции можно подключить только на предоплатные тарифы (в т.ч. на архивные и не публичные) с положительным балансом лицевого счёта. На постоплатные и корпоративные тарифы (купленные у барыг) опции *не подключаю!*

Стоимость услуги: 200 (двести) рублей. Оплата любым удобным для вас способом: VISA/Master Card, Яндекс Деньги, QIWI, Payeer. *Предоплата -> Оказание услуг!*

Что требуется от вас: 1. Собственно, оплата, 2. Номер телефона и пароль от Личного кабинета, 3. Положительный баланс любого предоплатного тарифа.




> Небольшой *FAQ* по популярным вопросам и ответы на них:
> 
> *В:* На какие тарифы можно подключить ништяки?
> *О:* На любые предоплатные, в т.ч. архивные и непубличные - Анлим, Первые гиги, Семья, Всё только для своих, Всё для тебя, Всё за 90, Секунда, Посекундный, Би+ и другие.
> *В:* Звонки на Билайн бесплатные только в домашнем регионе или по всей России?
> *О:* Безлимитные звонки на номера Билайн всей России.
> *В:* Объясните подробнее, как скидка 90% работает на практике?
> *О:* Всё просто. Например, у вас тариф Анлим. За 20 рублей в сутки (г. Москва) вы получаете 800 минут звонков и безлимитный интернет по всей России. С подключенной скидкой вы будете платить всего 2 рубля в сутки, т.е. в 10 раз меньше! Согласитесь, это очень выгодно!
> *В:* Получается, на тарифе без абонентской платы я могу пользоваться интернетом и звонить на номера Билайн по всей России бесплатно?
> ...


   

-----------
 Контакты для связи:

*Skype:* sliderpost
*Telegram:* @KerioWebFilter

----------


## Doctor_RU

*UPDATE*:

Теперь и безлимитные SMS по всей России ;)

----------


## Doctor_RU

Стоимость подключения - 300 (триста) рублей. Обращайтесь!

БОНУС!
+ теперь и бесплатная раздача интернета на другие устройства! :yes:

----------


## Doctor_RU

*С НАСТУПИВШИМ НОВЫМ 2020 ГОДОМ, УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!*

Как Вы знаете сами, начало нового года у нас ассоциируется с новыми ценами на товары, новыми тарифами на услуги ЖКХ и подобное ...

В этом году, к сожалению, и новыми ценами на тарифы операторов мобильной связи. Большая четвёрка подняла расценки на публичные тарифы в среднем на 20%, что нас, абонентов, радовать конечно не может. А значит, нужно задуматься над тем, как сэкономить хотя бы на таких расходах, как "связь". Благо на сегодняшний день это возможно!

*Касательно темы.*
Компания Билайн, помимо изменения расценок на тарифы, изменила условия и для не публичных тарифов и опций, а так же для так называемых VIP или Премиум-клиентов. К сожалению, в худшую для нас сторону :( ...

Напомню, что я мог предложить ранее, до 01.01.2020 года (на основе расценок и опций компании Билайн для корпоративных клиентов в 2019 году):

- безлимитные звонки на номера Билайн РФ без абонентской платы;
- безлимитные SMS на мобильные номера РФ без абонентской платы;
- безлимитный интернет в 2/3/4G сетях по всей России без абонентской платы;
- раздача интернет по Wi-Fi/USB (во всех сетях) без абонентской платы;
- скидку 90% на абонентскую плату по тарифу сроком на 1 год ...

*С 01.01.2020 года список услуг, доступных к подключению и позволяющих сэкономить изменился. Теперь доступны следующие опции:*

• безлимитные звонки на номера Билайн РФ без абонентской платы;
• безлимитный интернет в 2/3/4G сетях по всей России без абонентской платы;
• безлимитные SMS на мобильные номера РФ (абонентская плата 45 рублей в месяц);
• раздача интернет по Wi-Fi/USB без абонентской платы теперь возможна *только в сети 4G*! В других сетях с опцией безлимитного интернета раздача официально *не работает!*
• скидка на тариф больше *не предоставляется.* Билайн отказался от этой опции :(

Тем не менее, несмотря на изменения, воспользоваться моим предложением всё же выгодно! Ради того же почти халявного безлимитного интернета и безлимитных звонков на Билайн всей страны! По вашему желанию можно подключить опцию безлимитных СМС за 45 р./в месяц.

-------
*В:* На каких тарифах экономия будет очевидна?
*О:* Безусловно, на тарифах *без абонентской платы*! Это "Секунда", "Посекундный", "Би+", "Ноль сомнений", "Всё для тебя", "Go! IV". Переходите на данные тарифы и получаете безлимитный интернет и безлимитные звонки на Билайн по всей России без абонентской платы!
-------

Ввиду вышеописанных изменений, стоимость моих услуги *снижается* с 300 до *200* (двухсот) рублей за подключение одного номера. Работаю так же по предоплате. Оплата -> подключение услуг.

Пишите только по контактам ниже:

*Skype*: sliderpost
*Telegram*: @KerioWebFilter

----------

admin (04.04.2020)

----------


## izumrudow

QWEQW

----------


## izumrudow

Обратился к данному Doctor_RU для получения скидки на билайн.Обращался 31.12.2019. Услугу оплатил а скидки не получил. Не попадайтесь на такой развод.

----------


## Doctor_RU

*UPDATE!*

*Предлагаю к подключению:*

✓ *скидку 100%* абонентской платы на 6 месяцев на любой актуальный тариф!

Стоимость подключения: *200* рублей.

✓ *VIP-опции* на тарифы без абонентской платы: "Секунда"/"Посекундный"/"Би+"/"Специальный":

• Безлимитный интернет + HD-видео (0 р./мес.);
• Безлимитные звонки на номера Билайн России (0 р./мес.);
• Билайн-секретарь (0 р./мес.);
• Всегда в плюсе (0 р./мес.);
• Премиум-статус клиента (0 р./мес.);
• Безлимитные SMS на мобильные номера всей России (1,5 р./сутки. По желанию);
• Раздача интернета по Wi-Fi (7 дней бесплатно, далее 5 р./сутки. По желанию)

В итоге вы получаете *абсолютно бесплатный интернет и звонки на Билайн всей России* на тарифе без абонентской платы! Вы платите только за подключение! :)

Стоимость подключения: *400* рублей.















------------
Контакты для связи:

*Telegram:* @KerioWebFilter
*Skype:* sliderpost

----------

